# How do you feel about Canned Merricks dog food?



## Sophie11 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone use the senior medley formula? Or any other formula of it for that matter? Just curious, since my dogs are in love with it. Wanna make sure its healthy! Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I fed Toby Grammy's Pot Pie for a while. He really liked and I was happy with the ingredients, but I switched once the pet boutique raised the price. I didn't appreciate paying more money for a can that was half gravy. That is my only gripe with the food.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

My girls have eaten canned Merrick's and I feel it is a good product. They eat Merrick's dry regularly and eat mainly Blue Buffalo canned, with short rotations of Merrick's. I just like to use two different sources, one for canned and a different one for dry. Merrick's dry is the one they all will eat so I vary the canned. 

As to the gravy/solids ratio, I always thought (since the percent of protein is usually comparable to others) the meat source in Merrick's was in its original state, solid pieces (like the wings) whereas other canned foods use meat in a more processed form. I could be totally wrong, but that is just what I "thought". (I may have just been subconsciously rationalizing buying the can at such a high price, lol.)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Sep 4 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825798


> As to the gravy/solids ratio, I always thought (since the percent of protein is usually comparable to others) the meat source in Merrick's was in its original state, solid pieces (like the wings) whereas other canned foods use meat in a more processed form. I could be totally wrong, but that is just what I "thought". (I may have just been subconsciously rationalizing buying the can at such a high price, lol.)[/B]


Hmmm...that could be true, I never thought of it like that. However, they could somehow pack more into the can. The Grammy's Pot Pie was pieces, so in that regard, they have no defense.  To bad because I really liked their quality.

Fromms is supposed to be coming out with a canned food--I can't wait to test it out (well, not me, but Toby :innocent: ).


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Sep 4 2009, 03:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825814


> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Sep 4 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825798





> As to the gravy/solids ratio, I always thought (since the percent of protein is usually comparable to others) the meat source in Merrick's was in its original state, solid pieces (like the wings) whereas other canned foods use meat in a more processed form. I could be totally wrong, but that is just what I "thought". (I may have just been subconsciously rationalizing buying the can at such a high price, lol.)[/B]


Hmmm...that could be true, I never thought of it like that. However, they could somehow pack more into the can. The Grammy's Pot Pie was pieces, so in that regard, they have no defense.  To bad because I really liked their quality.

Fromms is supposed to be coming out with a canned food--I can't wait to test it out (well, not me, but Toby :innocent: ).
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think I may have tried the Grammy's Pot Pie, but I tend to gravitate toward the others.........because of the comments about 'odiferous' (NOT) gas after feeding the Pot Pie.  Thank you for the heads up about Fromm's, as I always like to have options for my girls!!! Hopefully, Fromm's will have a canned that all of them will like!!!


----------



## leelee (Sep 23, 2007)

My boy tried Merricks and he wasn't that happy with it, then i switched him to Fresh Pet and he LOVES it.

i definitely recommend having your little one try it!

http://www.freshpetselect.com/

anybody else use this brand?


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (leelee @ Sep 10 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828150


> My boy tried Merricks and he wasn't that happy with it, then i switched him to Fresh Pet and he LOVES it.
> 
> i definitely recommend having your little one try it!
> 
> ...


Darcy is picky and loves Merricks Thanksgiving Day Dinner and Turducken. Unfortunately this, plus the Orijen kibble I was feeding, was too rich for him, so he's now on a Hill's W/D prescription diet kibble (to help firm up his stool) mixed with Merricks canned for palatability.

UPDATE: I am taking Darcy off W/D because the grains are causing some tear staining. But I still use Merrick's because it will entice him to eat any kibble, and he loves the flavor more than any other commercial canned food I've tried.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

We use Merrick. It doesn't have rosemary in the list of ingredients for one thing. For another, Coco likes it and is doing well on it. If she gets too picky for the kibbles, I'll put some canned in with it, and she gobbles it up. Unfortunately, we have to drive a ways to get it, but to me it is worth it. We've tried so many different foods, and it's one of the few she'll eat. Right now she's on the Cowboy Stew or whatever it's called. :huh:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried a few of these, and the doggies loved them. However, I tried the wing ding (or something like that) and was kind of freaked out at the whole entire chicken bones in the can. I had to pick them out by hand, which was kind of yukky. Won't be buying that one again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My kids have been eating Merrick's Turducken and Smothered Comfort for a few years now. I'm beginning to be disappointed though. The Turducken is starting to be more gravy than food. And up until recently The piece of chicken in Smothered Comfort could be split between all four dogs....not anymore. I guess the recession is reaching them too. I can't stand that much gravy - so right now I'm experimenting with other brands, they ate Canadae for the past few nights....alittle boring as it looks like dog food. :shocked:


----------



## Humbug (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Sep 25 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833681


> We use Merrick. It doesn't have rosemary in the list of ingredients for one thing. For another, Coco likes it and is doing well on it. If she gets too picky for the kibbles, I'll put some canned in with it, and she gobbles it up. Unfortunately, we have to drive a ways to get it, but to me it is worth it. We've tried so many different foods, and it's one of the few she'll eat. Right now she's on the Cowboy Stew or whatever it's called. :huh:[/B]


Have you thought about ordering it from them directly on their website? They ship free and they have a pet club for $25 a year they give you a 10% discount on your order. They do have a minimum order of $25. I have kept track of my savings and in less than 6 months I made up for the $25 Club price.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My vet had suggested Merrick and when Tyler was turning his nose up at a bunch of the other foods we tried the puppy plate and pot pie. He really likes them and I did like what I read on the label. I think if some members see that there's too much gravy, you should write to the company. It can make a difference and they don't want to lose customers. It's worth a shot especially it it comes from several people. He's not eating anything dry right now. I think it was that his teeth were so crowded that it hurt so glad we have them pulled on Monday. Hoping he'll go back to some dry when his mouth is healed.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried feeding Micky Merricks, but its just too soupy. He didnt' really like it anyway.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried merrick canned once the dogs ate it up and loved it. 

I had to clean up out of the carpet later when their tummy's decided it was icky.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've noticed Merrick has become more gravy than food in the past year. One can used to feed all four dogs, no more. I'm still trying to find the perfect canned food. (Not much luck, either). 

I was spoiled with Merrick for so long..... :bysmilie:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Nov 18 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852835


> I tried merrick canned once the dogs ate it up and loved it.
> 
> I had to clean up out of the carpet later when their tummy's decided it was icky.[/B]


EEewwwwww! :shocked:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I researched merrick's and at first it seemed like decent food, but i was VERY uncomfortable with the fact that they also own a rendering plant close by and have been cited before, jmho.


----------

